

Postgres game schemaverse owned: how it happened - ibotty
http://schemaverse.tumblr.com/post/51779902332

======
ibotty
i can't find the fix in the schemaverse github repo. i am curious how it was
fixed.

~~~
abstrct
It was fixed by either specifying the schema in the sql statements
(public.player instead of player), or by setting the search path at the
beginning of the function (SET search_path TO public;).

The method used was dependant on the procedure language and attributes.

Sorry, my repo is a mess :( SQL code management is annoying.

~~~
ibotty
thanks for your reply.

i am interested what you have to say about sqitch. i'm interested in using it
myself, but don't have complicated things in postgres to do :D so i'll hardly
see its possible shortcomings.

~~~
abstrct
I haven't actually tried it but I will be giving it a shot on my next project.
The concept is certainly needed, I just don't know how much I will actually
enjoy working with it yet.

I wouldn't worry about not doing complicated things within postgres though.
Change management, even of basic database structure alone, would be a great
thing.

